# The Earth is Breathing by GreenPeace



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Pretty cool clip by Greenpeace. With all the climate change and global warming discussions going on now, who's to blame? Humans! Please help save our environment. If not for us then for our fish 

http://www.flurl.com/item/The_Earth_is_Breathing_u_203415


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

MMhmm!!!! Once its gone... we will never get it back.


----------

